# Suggestions on a tailgate spreader vibrator



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a fisher 2000 swing-away unit works wonderful. This season I purchased my salt in bulk . Early august and bagged it (around 8 Ton ) and stored it inside . The consistency of the salt is vary fine . It is packing up in the bottom of my salter (not freezing ). Looking to buy a vib to keep it moving any ideas. If i get out of the truck and bang on the hopper it flows great until it crates another void cant do this all season its a real P,I,T,A . I am looking at a Karrier unit. How do they work? And what is a good price to spend. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Buyers makes an 80lb vibrator that should work well. Part # 3008241. Comes with the mount plate and the in cab switch. They are around $230 retail. Dont go any bigger than 80lbs on the vibrator or you will destroy your hopper.


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks I spoke to the guy from Kerrier yesterday he said the same thing 80 lbs is the way to go . I figured the bigger the better . Are these things that powerful that the 200 will tear my salter apart. Thanks.


----------



## home rescue (Oct 25, 2003)

call angelos supply, they had the best price. started out with tailgate fisher 1000 with a vibrator on it you can spread treated salt also.


----------



## xc23 (Jan 29, 2007)

Just bought a Kerrier 80 today 196.00 W/ shipping . Cant wait to try it out . I still can't belive these things are that powerful.


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

xc23;644004 said:


> Just bought a Kerrier 80 today 196.00 W/ shipping . Cant wait to try it out . I still can't belive these things are that powerful.


You should be happy with the karrier. I installed a couple on our tailgate spreaders now I no longer have to buy bagged salt just for our tailgate spreaders.


----------

